# Vizsla female puppy names



## Dante

Hi i live in Cape Town, South Africa and i have just ordered my puppy which was born a few days ago. I was wondering if someone could give me some suggestions for female names possibly from the Hungarian origin?


----------



## jjlansing11

Hi Dante, my family kind of by accident named our of our pets with T names. So when it came time to decide the female name for our female V puppy, we looked at names of Hungarian origin. That's how we came up with the name Tisza. It's the name of one of the major rivers in Hungary. I think it's pronounced Tissa, but we're going to pronounce it Tee-za. Just look up names of Hungarian people, towns, mountains, rivers, etc, and you should fine something you like.


----------



## ironman_stittsville

I think 'Ginger' is the best Vizsla girl name.


----------



## Looney

Just GOOGLE female Hungarian names.

I did it for Male names and came up with Laszlo, means "RULER". i thought it would be fitting. He had a name before we had a pup......2 years before actually. ???


----------



## BlueandMac

Hi Dante,
Congratulations on your pending arrival! On the website http://www.vizsladogs.com/ under Misc on the left side menu there are a couple links about Hungarian names. In the first link (How to pronouce Hungarian names) there is a link on there for "200 Hungarian Dog name here" in the top right corner of the page. Hope this can give you some ideas.


----------



## ironman_stittsville

Excellent link.

Rozi is a great female vizsla name, imho.

Rh.


----------



## adrino

What is that mean you "ordered your puppy"?
Where is this puppy coming from? ???


----------



## Suliko

*Dante*, congratulations on your newest addition. When I was looking for a name for my youngest V, I tried to find girl names starting with letter P (since she was "P" litter). I liked Pitypang and Piroschka, but I decided to stick with her registered name Pacsirta after all. Try this website: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/hungarian_vizsla/dog_names_a.html

*BlueandMac*, I LOVE that website. Keep going back to it all the time to read and learn something new


----------

